# IT Jobs in Cyprus



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have just registered to your website and would like to say hello to everyone.

I am 28 and my girlfriend is 25. We have previously lived in Cyprus in 2005 for 6 months in the village of Podromi ! I did not work but my partner did - at the Anassa hotel. We have made up our minds that we are going to move back permenantly at the begining of 2009. I have been offered a job already but the timing is just not right. So, I have a few questions...

Where would be the best place to start looking for IT jobs ?
what would we expect to pay these days for a new 2 bed appartment ?
Does anyone have a list of companies that offer IT work ?

Im sure that you have all been asked these questions before but your help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, 
The cheapest 2 bedroom apartment I can have find is around 130.000Euros. They range from that up to well in the 200.000's
A lot depends on the area and the standard of the finishes etc.
The best bargains around are resales as there are many people who are desperate to sell but most agents convince people to buy off plan or new from developers as this is where the best commissions are for them so the poor people who are trying to resell their properties are left out in the cold.
Most resales come complete with all the extras, ie aircon, white goods and often fully furnished so they can be a great bargain.


----------

